# Panda's AKC Rally Debut



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Miss Panda had her AKC Rally debut in Novice B... (and my first time back in the AKC Rally ring in YEARS!!!)

She earned a 97/100 and 5t place. She was VERY happy with the toy she won!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job, Panda! Enjoy that new toy and Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Whoopie for Panda! She's a beauty by the way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! She's a very good girl AND cutie!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Congratulations! Do you have a video to share?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hurray Panda!!!! You little cutie pie you. Well done. Congrats to you too Karen, your hard work has paid off again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Congratulations! Do you have a video to share?


No, my friend who was supposed to video forgot to turn it on!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Hurray Panda!!!! You little cutie pie you. Well done. Congrats to you too Karen, your hard work has paid off again.


It's really FUN work, though!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Great job, Panda and Karen!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

She gets a toy? We are in the wrong sport


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> She gets a toy? We are in the wrong sport


Ha! Not all trials do that, but a lot of them do. Agility has better ribbons though.


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

Congrats, Panda! We are proud of you!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! This is pretty old now. She's entered in several trials in Nov. and one in Dec. (may add one more)


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats Panda and Karen!!


----------

